# Lennox blower not starting up



## ScottA (20 d ago)

Hello,
Have a Lennox CBX32MV-024/030-230-6-03 unit that the blower is not working. Condenser/heat pump turn on, thermostat all good. Checked blower unit and the cage just attempts to start, jerky action, sort of back and forth in movement, but won't run. Run light on the 40K82 is light during this time. CFM light barely blinks. Jumped C to R and same thing. Suspect ECM Module, but looking for some confirmation if it could be something else.

thanks


----------

